# Recovery gold from stainless steel GF



## ps_jb (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I've got a bracelets (stainless steel) covered from one side with GF films. Question - what is the best way of processing of such type of scrap?

I already tried to strip those films out of SS - that works, but processing 2.5kg is killing me. After removing GF part from SS - they are still magneting (which is probably from Ni backing).

Anyways, can I heat those bracelets in the furnace lets say till 800C and hold for 10-12h hoping for oxidation of top layer of SS and copper followed by dissolving Fe2O3/CuO with HCl? Or that heating will allow to strip GF films easier?

Help please


----------



## nickvc (Apr 30, 2016)

My advice is to try what I call reverse AR. You basically use nitric with small additions of HCl so the stainless passivates while the gold and other metals go into solution.
Try a small sample to see how it works.
Good luck.


----------



## kurtak (Apr 30, 2016)

Read these two threads

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=22916&p=240491&hilit=reverse+AR#p240452

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=20589&p=215472&hilit=gold+on+stainless+steel#p215472

The gold (filled) MUST be on SS ONLY --- if other base metals (copper etc.) are involved you need to get rid of them FIRST

Edit to add; - be "very careful" not to use to much HCl

Kurt


----------



## ps_jb (Apr 30, 2016)

nickvc said:


> My advice is to try what I call reverse AR. You basically use nitric with small additions of HCl so the stainless passivates while the gold and other metals go into solution.
> Try a small sample to see how it works.
> Good luck.



That may work! Appreciate it!


----------



## ps_jb (Apr 30, 2016)

kurtak said:


> Read these two threads
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=22916&p=240491&hilit=reverse+AR#p240452
> 
> ...




Reading as I typing 

Thank you!


----------



## ps_jb (May 11, 2016)

All right

Method works.

All - thank you!


----------

